# Lexani R-Six from CARiD.com for my Cruze



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

I am interested in purchasing the 18" Lexani R-Six wheels from carid.com for my Cruze. Does anyone on this forum have these or know of a picture where I can see what they look like? Has anyone purchased wheels from carid.com? It appears that they are blanks that are drilled to fit our bolt pattern. I am wondering if they are drilled by Lexani or by carid? The site says they are the "lightest wheels in the market".


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Google is your friend.


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

boats4life said:


> Google is your friend.


I mean a picture of them on the car. lol


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Thats why I have a photoshop thread- post up a picture of each over there and when I get a chance, I'll put them together for you.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

And when you're done, change the color of his car to black granite


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

boats4life said:


> Thats why I have a photoshop thread- post up a picture of each over there and when I get a chance, I'll put them together for you.


 Will definitely do that. Appreciate it.



Mick said:


> And when you're done, change the color of his car to black granite


 My last car was black. I promised myself I would never own another black car. Way too much maintenance. Nothing beats them when they are clean/polished/washed, but they show the slightest imperfections/dirt so bad they usually aren't.


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

These are the exact wheels (silver w/stainless steel lip and black label cap) that I'm going to order on 5/7. I've been talking to a rep (Manny @ext. 889 he knows his stuff) @carid and asking a ton of questions... I know that Lexani forges/cuts/drills the wheels to your specs...tell the rep what size tire you want to run and how you want the tire to fit in the wheel well and he sends that order to Lexani and they build the wheel from that info. No need to figure out offsets or measurements or anything, they take care of all that. I'd recommend when you order, to talk to a wheel rep and have them place the order, don't depend on the online ordering form. It's too much money to take any chances IMO. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

pedaltheglobe said:


> Will definitely do that. Appreciate it.
> 
> 
> My last car was black. I promised myself I would never own another black car. Way too much maintenance. Nothing beats them when they are clean/polished/washed, but they show the slightest imperfections/dirt so bad they usually aren't.


Not a big issue for me because my car never gets dirty, just dusty. Plus I get unlimited car washes if it does. Sometimes I wish it was jet black although i'm very happy with the granite.



Diretoy said:


> These are the exact wheels (silver w/stainless steel lip and black label cap) that I'm going to order on 5/7. I've been talking to a rep (Manny @ext. 889 he knows his stuff) @carid and asking a ton of questions... I know that Lexani forges/cuts/drills the wheels to your specs...tell the rep what size tire you want to run and how you want the tire to fit in the wheel well and he sends that order to Lexani and they build the wheel from that info. No need to figure out offsets or measurements or anything, they take care of all that. I'd recommend when you order, to talk to a wheel rep and have them place the order, don't depend on the online ordering form. It's too much money to take any chances IMO. Hope this helps.


Do you mind posting the details including size, offset, tire and price you were quoted? I have a few wheels in mind and ultimately will depend on price.


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

Mick said:


> Not a big issue for me because my car never gets dirty, just dusty. Plus I get unlimited car washes if it does. Sometimes I wish it was jet black although i'm very happy with the granite.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind posting the details including size, offset, tire and price you were quoted? I have a few wheels in mind and ultimately will depend on price.


I'm going to use a 245/45/18 tire with the R-Six 18X8 wheels, offsets can vary depending on the wheel/tire choice and how you want the tire to sit in the wheel well, I told the rep that I wanted the tire to sit flush like the stock tire. I've not actually ordered the wheels yet, so the rep at carid could not tell me exactly what the offset is going to be, he did say that all that info would be available after he sends the order to Lexani. I forgot to mention in my prior post that it could take up to a month to get your wheels delivered. In some cases even longer. For me this is not a problem, I've been waiting for a year plus for the "right" wheel to come along, so a month wait will not be a deal breaker for me. As far as price $1192.00 delivered (with free install kit and the delivery charge)...not cheap I know, but forged wheels are not the cheapest way to go if you are on a tight budget. Oh yeah, as far as tire make Goodyear or BF Goodrich, haven't decided on that just yet.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks. Not a bad price if it includes tires which I assume they do. I want 19's so i'm sure it will be close to 1500.


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

Mick said:


> Thanks. Not a bad price if it includes tires which I assume they do. I want 19's so i'm sure it will be close to 1500.


No Mick, unfortunately that does not include tires...I'm looking at almost 2 grand...maybe even more depending on my tire choice...forged=expensive$$$


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Google is your friend.


Order placed @carid today, now to wait it out.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Can't wait for pics. But for $1500, I better get 2/3 piece with mad lip.


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

Mick said:


> Can't wait for pics. But for $1500, I better get 2/3 piece with mad lip.


I've always liked the no/low lip one piece designs....I like this wheel because it is simple and not a 5 point star design and the 8 and 10 point designs are a bit busy for me ... the R6 is a little different but not too crazy. Pics to follow...could be a bit of a wait though...(up to 4 weeks before wheels arrive)


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

The design looks ok except for the center lug cap. Reminds me of wheels from late 80s. I prefer exposed lugs.


----------



## emmaiden2005 (Nov 9, 2011)

shopped carid.com one time ... biggest mistake i ever made no one at that company speaks clear english and if you have to return an item it is worse than getting a tooth pulled good luck


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

evo77 said:


> The design looks ok except for the center lug cap. Reminds me of wheels from late 80s. I prefer exposed lugs.


I had some 20's on my Cadillac with a similar cap. I like the look of open lugs also, but this design may have saved my life. I had 3 broken lug studs I may not have noticed if I had not heard them rattling around inside...


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Diretoy said:


> Order placed @carid today, now to wait it out.


Get them yet, Diretoy? Can't wait to see pics.....


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

pedaltheglobe said:


> Get them yet, Diretoy? Can't wait to see pics.....


Pedaltheglobe, the wheels arrive tomorrow 5/29... I have an appointment to have them mounted and balanced on Wed. 5/30. It'll be next weekend (6/2 or 6/3) before I can get some pics posted.


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

Wheels and tires (Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-2's) mounted, balanced, and on the car.... looks awesome and the handling is of the chart! I ran out of day light for good pictures, but I will get some up in the next couple of days.


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Diretoy said:


> Wheels and tires (Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-2's) mounted, balanced, and on the car.... looks awesome and the handling is of the chart! I ran out of day light for good pictures, but I will get some up in the next couple of days.


Oh the anticipation! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Diretoy said:


> Wheels and tires (Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-2's) mounted, balanced, and on the car.... looks awesome and the handling is of the chart! I ran out of day light for good pictures, but I will get some up in the next couple of days.


 Ummmm its been like a whole day dude!


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

OK everyone, Here are a few pics of the new wheels.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks nice and clean.

Unfortunately too small for my taste. These might actually need to go to 20 inch to fit that wheel well!
These would look sick on a black cruze.


----------

